
Golang: Stop Trusting Your Dependencies - lsferreira42
https://itnext.io/golang-stop-trusting-your-dependencies-a4c916533b04
======
mister_hn
Welcome to the club, Gophers!

It would be great to have something similar to SonarQube for Go

